# New installation makes me 177% completed



## StainlessRat (Nov 5, 2014)

FreeBSD 10.1 RC-4 download
From: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/ISO-IMAGES/10.1/FreeBSD-10.1-RC4-i386-bootonly.iso.xz
To: C:\Temp\FreeBSD-10.1-RC4-i386-bootonly.iso.xz
Size: 52,0 MB (54 440 300 bytes)
Transferred: 52,0 MB (54 440 300 bytes)

Make me 177% installation on the VirtualBox 

http://saveimg.ru/show-image.php?id=11be49c46314da3352fea96048a8cfdf


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 5, 2014)

That's going to take another 77% of disk space.


----------

